# feeling old!



## oldmamamia

hi im angie, 39 and will be 40 a few wks after babes is born, also getting married 5wks after due date ( we'd already booked and paid for our wedding which was non refundable when we shockingly found out i was pregnant)
This is second time round for both of us marriage wise and i never dreamt for a moment i would be having a baby in my 40's
o.h has 4 kids, jordan is 18 and lives with us, hayley 16, stuart 10 and rory 8 who stay twice a week and i have jake 15 and mia 9 so a full mental house already! 

ive really struggled with this pregnancy, with my other 2 it was so easy but ive had every sympton going, m.s, indigestion, cramps, carpel tunnel, piles, insomnia, swollen everything, the list goes on aswell as thyroid problems which have affected baby and means he will go straight to special care for treatment when they deliver him 3wks early, im an emotinal wreck and am so tired i struggle to do anything, cant wait for this pregnancy to be over, never mind 39 i feel about 60!!:cry:


----------



## hippylittlej

Sounds like you have a full life and lots of stress leading up to the birth and thereafter. I hope that things settle down. I am sorry that the baby has to be rushed to special care but at least they have everything in hand to support you through this.

When are you due?


----------



## Fallen Angel

Bless ya sweetheart, sounds like you've got your hands full - but on a positive note, with kids of that age, just think of the tasks and jobs you can give each of them when bubs comes so you can get some rest time too.

Try and find a day when you can escape and pamper yourself doing something you enjoy doing, something that will make you feel nice and relaxed.

I can empathise with the complications, but not quite to your extent and with this being our first, we only have our 2 cats and 1 dog to run around after at the moment. I will probably also be induced a couple of weeks early and given a section as I have a heart condition, PCOS and previously broke my pelvis in 4 places, so that along with the usual pregnancy symptoms have made this anything but smooth sailing, but I've just tried to focus on the positives and what the outcome will be at the end.

Chin up hunny, you're not old, you're just experienced ;) xx


----------



## oldmamamia

hippylittlej said:


> Sounds like you have a full life and lots of stress leading up to the birth and thereafter. I hope that things settle down. I am sorry that the baby has to be rushed to special care but at least they have everything in hand to support you through this.
> 
> When are you due?

it should have been the 11th june but im going in 17th may for them to decide on c section or whether they will let me try with an induction, so i will have a definate date then either way


----------



## creatingpeace

Congrats on your bean! Ugh sorry about the yuck symptoms!!!! Hopefully the rest will be smoother for you!


----------



## Chocciebutton

I am 39 and this is my 3rd and last baby! its a girl this time.....I have 2 boys , a 6year old from my current marriage and my 15 year old is from my previous marriage. I have hashimotos which is an auto immune disease and have to be monitored closely during pregnancy, also have gestational diabetes. I feel shattered all the time with this pregnancy and was relieved to be told today thatthey will probably end up inducing me in 6 weeks time (4 weeks early) as my last baby was 10LB and 3 weeks early!!!!!!!


----------



## Catters

Awww.. bless ya, Angie.. it'll get so much better after LO is here.. I have an 18 year DD, a 16 year old DS, a 3 year old DD, and now Madelyn at 5 months and I can't tell you how amazing I feel now compared to six months ago.... I felt 75 at the end and hobbled around like I needed a walker. I'm am happy we've been so blessed but am thankful that she was the last addition to our family (I honestly, don't think I could do it again....) Hang in there -- your LO will soon be here and in a few short days, you'll start to feel better... and every day just a bit more -- until one day you'll feel 'normal'.... :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am sorry you are feeling like this also , but you are almost there and what a joy it will be when baby comes into your arms. I wish all the best and I hope you start feeling better soon xoxox :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## seoj

Ah, hun... you are SO close!!!! And once that new little bean has arrived, all will be fabulous!!!! :) 

Sounds like a busy life... but certainly full of love. Lucky you!!!

I do hope your feeling better soon... :hugs:


----------



## Jellybean0k

Hearing other peoples difficulties makes me feel quite guilty. I finished work yesterday because I'm in 24 hour pain and have to rest, but nothing compared to you guys.

It will all over soon enough and we'll have little bundles of joy to love and cherish - but I wouldn't recomend getting knocked up at 40 to anyone !!! :dohh:


----------



## lolliehp

I know how you feel hun - I feel 60 too! It sounds like you definitely have your hands full with your brood and your forthcoming wedding!

I'm 40 and pregnant with my 3rd (my 1st was a precious angel baby, my 2nd is a gorgeous 4 year old boy).

I'm only 14+3 weeks and am struggling with depression and a few other things already and to top it all off my back went last night and I can't move! :wacko:

Sending hugs and kisses to you xx


----------



## Serendipity40

it does seem to be more of struggle as we get older..i am laid up here again on sofa at 20wks with exhaustion and nausea that came on all of sudden after going away for few weeks...feel like am 75 too!! may i ask what your thyroid problem was? as i am being monitotred for overactive thyroid and it was coming down without meds but i feel today like its gone back up again...


----------



## mafiamom

huge hugs. sorry you are having such a rough go of it. :(


----------



## oldmamamia

Serendipity40 said:


> it does seem to be more of struggle as we get older..i am laid up here again on sofa at 20wks with exhaustion and nausea that came on all of sudden after going away for few weeks...feel like am 75 too!! may i ask what your thyroid problem was? as i am being monitotred for overactive thyroid and it was coming down without meds but i feel today like its gone back up again...

yes mine is overactive producing the antibodies, on my notes it says graves disease which doc says its called that as you feel half dead!, when did you last have your bloods checked and do you know what your T3 score was?


----------



## Serendipity40

thanks for that...my antibodies were ok he said but will get results of last week test on thursday...hopefully levels will come down T3 was 7.4 on last test..each test going down...did yours keep going up??


----------



## oldmamamia

Serendipity40 said:


> thanks for that...my antibodies were ok he said but will get results of last week test on thursday...hopefully levels will come down T3 was 7.4 on last test..each test going down...did yours keep going up??

they only diagnosed it at my 12wk booking in when i told doc how ill i was feeling and they ran load of extra bloods, my T3 score came back as 18.9 when it should have been around the 2.5 to 5 mark, they think the damage to baby is because i was untreated for those crucial 3mths when alot of the development occurs in baby but we wont have the answers til hes spent a few days in special care and had loads of tests, worrying times


----------



## Serendipity40

oh thats such a worry for you...mine didnt go over 10 & was having tests from 6wks due to fertility treatment was on...but the highest was arnd the 12wk mark....they dont seem to worry as much as they should about the thyroid in early blood tests...will keep you & yr baby close in my thoughts & hope they are just being extra cautious & any problems if any are only slight ones... xx


----------

